# My killer dogs...... just having fun!



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what playing looks like at my place........... it gets wild and it gets loud........ but they're just having fun.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

so cute  i think shilo needs a friend.. she loves dogs so much  she just met a pack of great danes at a park and we are going to start meeting up with them, she just loves them! haha unfortunatly they are a little big for out house


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

the third picture is funny the look on the Boxer's face is like I'm gonna get you!!! all wild eyed and crazy lol cute.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Those 'scary' dogs!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha.. Those are too funny!

It's always interesting to watch "non-dog people's" reactions to two dogs playing.. lol.

Stark is friends with a 2 year old Golden and they are ROUGH players, throwing eachother to the ground, chasing and wrestling together. After 20 minutes of teeth, paws, butts and chase they lay together in the grass cleaning/licking eachother... lol.

Love the photo's! Beautiful fur kids too!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Hahahahaha!! Yesssss!! That is so funny. That is E-X-A-C-T-L-Y what it looks like at my house!! LMAO. My boxer/pit mix and my GSD pup do the same exact thing! hahaha.. awesome pictures.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

love the pics especially the third one he looks so :crazy:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Ferocious shepherd pup!!!  I love how they act like they're so tough at that age.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome photo's! I love the fourth one (close up of the pup). Nose all wrinkled up


----------

